# Droit d'option



## assmatzam (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 

J'aurais besoin de conseils sur le droit d'option 
Si tu passes par là @Nanou91 peut tu me dire sur combien de temps ils remontent pour calculer le SJR

C'est pour ma collègue 
Droit ouvert  depuis 2015
ARE 54,01€ net actuellement 

On a regardé ce matin les activités perdues sur les 2 dernières années 
Elle en a perdu 6 depuis juillet 2020

Dernièr contrat perdu le 23 décembre 2022


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Janvier 2023)

Coucou @assmatzam 
Si ta collègue a moins de 55 ans, ils vont regarder sur les 24 mois précédant le dernier jour travaillé.
Donc du 24 décembre 2020 au 23 décembre 2022.
Si elle n'a pas eu d'interruption de travail sur cette période, ils devraient se limiter à cette durée.
Si elle a eu des périodes non travaillées ils regarderont peut-être une période de 336 jours supplémentaires pour couvrir les périodes de confinement (sauf si les contrats de ces périodes ont déjà servi à des calculs de droits).
54 euros d'ARE nette c'est déjà pas mal. Pour espérer un droit d'option, il faudra que les droits qu'il occasionnerait soient d'au moins 30% plus élevés que ceux actuels. En gros il faudrait qu'après calcul du droit d'option, on lui trouve une ARE potentielle de 70.22 euros... Ce serait le cas ?
Tu dis "elle a perdu 6 contrats", OK mais si il y en a un par exemple qui était commencé le 20.02.2018 et qui s'est fini le 31.12.2020, POLE EMPLOI ne prendra que les salaires du 24.12.2020 au 31.12.2020 car avant ça c'est pas sur les 24 mois précédant le dernier jour travaillé.
Elle peut demander le calcul du droit d'option et après elle choisit de le prendre ou pas.


----------



## Nany88 (2 Janvier 2023)

Slt les filles qu'est ce que le droit d'opinion ?


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Janvier 2023)

@Nany88
Le droit d'OPTION (pas d'opinion), c'est le fait de renoncer à des droits en cours, pour faire calculer ceux qui seraient ouverts par des contrats "REPRIS" perdus .
En gros, tu as des droits ouverts grâce à des contrats A, B et C perdus successivement, qui te procurent une ARE de 50 euros pendant encore 300 jours.
Depuis l'ouverture de ces droits, tu as repris des contrats D, E, F, G.
Les contrats repris D, E et F se sont finis et des droits relatifs à ces 3 contrats perdus te procureraient une ARE de 65 euros pendant 640 jours.
Tu peux demander le droit d'option, c'est à dire renoncer aux 300 j à 50 euros pour démarrer à la place les 640 j à 65 euros.

Mais les 300 j  à 50 euros seront définitivement perdus.


----------



## assmatzam (2 Janvier 2023)

Ok ça marche 
Et est ce qu'il faut qu'elle attende d'avoir reçu sa nouvelle notification qui ne fera pas évoluer son are car c'est une activitée reprise ou elle peut le faire maintenant


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Janvier 2023)

Elle peut demander à son conseiller indemnisation maintenant le calcul du droit d'option.
Une fois qu'il aura calculé, il lui enverra un courrier où il y aura 2 cases.
Une avec ce qui lui reste d'ARE : genre : DROITS EN COURS ;  320 j à 54 euros.
Et une case avec : ARE SI DROIT D'OPTION : 730 J à 65 euros. (Ces chiffres sont des exemples).
Si le droit d'option n'est pas possible, ça lui sera signalé (notamment si sa nouvelle ARE ne dépasse pas de 30% l'actuelle)
Elle devra signifier ce qu'elle choisit, et ensuite c'est irrévocable.
Par contre, ATTENTION...... si elle le fait, il faut qu'elle concrétise avant le 31 janvier au plus tard.
Car tout nouveau droit ouvert à compter du 1er février tombera sous le coup de la réforme Unédic, et la durée des droits sera raccourcie de 25%


----------



## assmatzam (2 Janvier 2023)

Je vais lui dire tout ça 
Vu qu'ellle perd 2 autres gros contrats en juillet 2023
Elle devrait  peut être attendre pour demander son droit d'option

On peut demander plusieurs fois ou pas ? 
Pour savoir quand il serait plus judicieux de faire la demande


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Janvier 2023)

@assmatzam 
pas sûr qu'il soit judicieux d'attendre. Même si oui elle peut demander plusieurs fois quand sa situation change (c'est à dire perte d'un contrat ).
Mais attendre, comme je t'ai dit, pour tous les droits ouverts à compter du 1er fév, la durée des droits sera réduite de 25%.
donc elle aurait peut-être intérêt à ouvrir des droits avant le 1er fév,  pour conserver 2 ans de droits, et en plus tous les contrats qu'elle a actuellement passeront en conservés et à chaque perte ça fera une revalorisation.


----------



## Nany88 (2 Janvier 2023)

Oups droit d option oui dsl merci pr cette info que je ne connaissais pas dutt


----------



## Stef (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 
Je ne comprends rien avec Unédic 
Personnellement 
J’ai de l’ARE depuis 2010 
Il me reste 80 jours 
Actuellement j’ai deux contrats
Dois je demander un droit d’option ?
Mrrci


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Janvier 2023)

@Stef 
Depuis 2010, vous êtes-vous actualisée chaque mois depuis 13 ans... ou vous êtes-vous désinscrite puis réinscrite ?
Ces 80 jours qui vous restent, c'est sur vos droits de 2010 ?


----------



## Stef (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour oui je suis toujours resté inscrite depuis 2010 
Oui je pense que ce sont mes jours restant de 2020


----------



## Stef (5 Janvier 2023)

Oups mes 80 jours sont pour 2016 
Autant pour moi


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Janvier 2023)

Donc si vous ne vous êtes *JAMAIS* désinscrite, le délai de déchéance ne s'est jamais enclenché et les droits restants sont toujours valables.
Soit vous les utilisez au fur et à mesure que vous aurez un petit complément ARE, soit vous pouvez demander le droit d'option.
POLE EMPLOI va regarder les salaires perçus sur les 24 mois (si moins de 55 ans) ou 36 mois (plus de 55 ans) précédant le dernier jour travaillé du dernier contrat perdu. Si ça occasionne des ARE supérieures d'au moins 30% à celles actuelles, vous pourrez choisir entre abandonner les 80j restants et prendre les nouvelles ARE, ou renoncer au droit d'option. Ces droits ne seront pas perdus, ils serviront à un rechargement quand les 80j seront épuisés.
Par contre, je l'ai déjà dit : ATTENTION..... pour tout droit ouvert à compter du 1er février (droits initiaux, rechargement, droit d'option) la durée indemnisation sera réduite de 25%. Ce ne sera plus 2 ans pour les moins de 55 ans mais 18 mois, et ça ne sera plus 3 ans pour les plus de 55 ans mais 27 mois...


----------



## Stef (5 Janvier 2023)

Merci 
Je vais commencer un 3 eme contrat pour mai 2023 il me resterai quelques jours 
Puis je perds un contrat débuté en janvier 2021 
Donc je peux tout de même demander aujourd’hui un droit d’option ? 
Mais je ne suis pas obligé de l’accepter ?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Janvier 2023)

Voilà, vous pouvez demander.
POLE EMPLOI regarde s'il est possible. Si oui ils vous présentent le détail des 2 possibilités : Reste des droits restants face à bénéfice d'un nouveau droit.
Vous choisissez ensuite ce que vous voulez faire.


----------



## stephy2 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, 
@Nanou91 : moi aussi je me pose la question sur ce droit d option. Car dans un post une fois vous aviez dit que cela ne valait pas la peine si on avait des are supérieurs à 20 euros. Mais avec ce changement en février je ne sais plus quoi penser.
A ce jour j ai 31.93 net et 496 jours restants au 31 décembre 22. Inscrite en octobre 18. 
Est-ce qu'il me reste trop de jours  pour pouvoir demander un droit d option ? Et si j en demande un maintenant est-ce qu il va partir de ce mois ci ou trop tard ca sera en février où il y a ce changement ?
Je ne touchais plus mes are un moment mais repris en sept 22 suite à un départ à l école. 
Si vous voulez plus de détails sur dates des contrats non pris en compte dites le moi. 
Merci à vous


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Janvier 2023)

@stephy2 
Alors j'avais du dire que demander le droit d'option si l'ARE ne dépasse pas 20 euros ne sert à rien...car si l'ARE recalculée ne dépasse pas 20 euros, ou n'est pas au moins supérieure de 30% à l'existante, il sera refusé.
De toute façon, ça ne coûte rien de demander à POLE EMPLOI l'étude du droit d'option.
Soit ils vont te dire  : vous n'êtes pas éligibles (et vous expliqueront pourquoi)
Soit ils vont vous dire : "reliquat = xxxx euros.......    Droit d'option = yyyyyyy euros, que choisissez-vous ?

Si il vous reste 31.93 euros x 496 = 15837,28 euros de reliquat, il faut que le nouveau droit soit au moins de 20588,46 euros.
Et ça seul POLE EMPLOI pourra vous dire.
Si vous le demandez maintenant, compte au moins 15/20j pour avoir une réponse.... Donc vite si tu veux prendre une décision avant le 1er fév.

Pour calculer ton nouveau droit, ils prendront les 24 mois de salaires qui précèdent le dernier jour travaillé du dernier contrat repris perdu.
(24 mois si tu as moins de 55 ans).
A ce jour, quel est le dernier contrat repris que tu as perdu, perdu à quelle date ?
Sur les 24 mois qui précèdent cette date, quel est le total des salaires bruts HORS  ICCP des contrats repris perdus ?


----------



## stephy2 (5 Janvier 2023)

Alors voici mon détail car entre les petites mensualités ou contrat courts, je suis perdue!
Alors j'ai moins de 55 ans déjà ouverture de droit début octobre 18. J'avais 3 contrats : 1er de Mai 18 à sept 18 (déménagement), 2ème de  Janvier 15 au 31/08/18 (d'où mon inscription en suivant) et le 3ème de sept 16 à janvier 19.

En 19, j'ai fais 2 CDD mais où ils avaient recalculés mon are.  
Après ceci plus de recalcule (et je ne savais pas pourquoi mais compris avec ce forum des contrats conservés et repris!)! :
Donc 
- CDD de 06/20 au 09/20 : Même parent que j'ai eu en 19 en CDD aussi (mais celui là pas de recalcule donc me suis dit possible car moins de 6 mois),
Puis :
- Contrat 1 : de 04/19 au 07/20 (départ crèche surprise). Pour ce contrat, j'ai eu 4 jours sans solde en 11/19 puis avril 20 arrêt garde d'enfant.
Mensualité de 458.28 brut.
- Contrat 2 : de 05/19 à 03/21 : mensualité 676.84 brut. Les 2 derniers mois (janvier et février 21 mensualité de 758.88 brut. ICCP : 100.11
- Contrat 3 : 04/21 à 08/21 (départ crèche mais pas de surprise, était au courant dès le départ) : Beaucoup de HS donc mensualité de 799.90 à 911.49 brut.
- Contrat 4 : de 08/21 06/22 : mensualité de 733.24 brut. ICCP : 94.45
- Contrat 5 : de 09/19 à 08/22 (petit frère du contrat conservé qui a été de sept 16 à 01/19). Pour ce contrat, jusqu'à juillet 21 mensualité de 291.63 brut puis 799.52 brut. Avril 20 arrêt garde d'enfant.

Puis mes contrats actuels non finis :
- Contrat 1 : commencé en janvier 22
- Contrat 2 : Commencé en aout 22
Puis un 3ème qui vient début février.
Je touche un complément Pôle emploi depuis sept 22 suite à la fin du contrat 5 mais aucun recalcule depuis mon CDD de 06/19 (voir mon détail ci dessus)!
Donc voilà, j'espère que mes infos te suffiront. Dîtes moi ce que vous en pensez et que dois je faire ? Car si je demande un droit d'option j'ai peur qu'ils me diminuent le nb de jours restants puisqu'en février réduction de 25% !
Encore merci à toi pour ton aide.


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Janvier 2023)

@stephy2 
Alors, commençons par dégrossir le terrain.
Quand le recalcul a eu lieu en 2019, ce n'était pas suite aux 2 CDD de 2019, mais suite à la perte du contrat conservé sept 2016/janv 2019.
(c'est juste une parenthèse lol).


Ensuite :
Les 2 CDD de 2019 : on les oublie, ils sont trop vieux. Ils ne serviront jamais pour POLE EMPLOI
Le CDD de Juin 2020 à Sept 2020. Il s'est fini quand ? Fin septembre ou début septembre ?
Le contrat 1 de avril 2019 à Juillet 2020 on oublie, il est trop vieux. Il ne servira jamais pour POLE EMPLOI
Le contrat 5 :  il s'est fini quelle date de Août 2022 ?


----------



## stephy2 (5 Janvier 2023)

Alors pour le recalcul en 19, oui ils ont pris le contrat conservé de sept 16 à janvier 19.
Pour les 2 CDD (trop vieux comme tu dis) j'ai eu un petit recalcule de toute façon!

Le CDD de juin20 c'est terminé le 30/09/20.
Le contrat 1 de avril 19 au 31/07/20 : tu dis on oublie! Mince pensé qu'ils tenais compte de tous les contrats repris perdus! Bon ok si tu le dis!
Le contrat 5 c'est terminé le 31/08/22.


----------



## stephy2 (5 Janvier 2023)

@Nanou91 : pour le CDD j'ai commencé fin juin le 22/06/20 au 30/09/20


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Janvier 2023)

@stephy2 
Alors vu que tu as moins de 55 ans, POLE EMPLOI va étudier les salaires des 24 mois sur la période du :
31 AOUT 2022 (dernier jour du contrat 5) au 1 er SEPTEMBRE 2020.

Donc il faut me calculer la somme des salaires bruts HORS ICCP (elles, il faut me les préciser à part) :
le CDD : salaire brut hors ICCP du mois de Septembre 2020
Contrat 2 : salaires bruts hors ICCP de 1er Septembre 2020 à sa fin en Mars 2021 (les salaires avant sept 2020 on oublie)
Contrat 3 : total des salaires bruts de avril à août 2021 hors ICCP
Contrat 4 : total des salaires bruts de août 2021 à juin 2022 hors ICCP
Contrat 5 : total des salaires bruts du 1er Septembre 2020 à Août 2022 hors ICCP  (les salaires avant sept 2020 on oublie)


----------



## stephy2 (5 Janvier 2023)

@Nanou91 : Voilà fini mes calculs donc
- Le CDD pour le mois de sept seulement 597.17 brut,
- Contrat 2 : 4225.12 brut (à partir de sept 20 du coup à31/03/21,
- Contrat 3 : 3554.56 brut,
- Contrat 4 : 7554.46 brut
- Contrat 5 : 13328.61 brut (à partir de sept 20 du coup)

Dommage qui ne prennent pas les contrats complets même si sont commencés avant sept20. Bref déjà, je te remercie car je pensais que tout serait pris en compte et me rend compte que non du coup!
 Je préfère te demander pour ne pas faire une demande pour rien!


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Janvier 2023)

@stephy2
Alors voilà le tableau.
Si tu demandes de nouveaux droits, ça te donnera une masse ARE de 16279 euros si tu demandes avant le 1er février et seulement 12220 euros si les droits sont ouverts après le 1° février.
TOUTEFOIS... Vu que les contrats qui "ouvriraient" ces droits se sont finis AVANT le 1er fév 2023, il pourrait être possible qu'ils conservent 730 j de droits (à voir quand la loi va être en place, ça change tous les jours). Car logiquement on applique la loi en vigueur au moment où se finit le contrat qui ouvre les droits.
Tu vois qu'il te reste pour 15837 euros de droits actuels donc la différence n'est pas énorme...

Tellement pas énorme.. et vu que ton ARE passerait de 31.93 à 22.30, qu'il est fort à parier que le droit d'option te sera refusé.
En plus tu repartiras avec un différé de carence de 7j et un différé d'ICCP de plusieurs jours aussi.

L'avantage c'est que les contrats de janvier et août 2022 passeraient en conservés et revaloriserait ton ARE à chaque fois que tu en perdras un de ceux là. Et se cumuleraient intégralement avec tes ARE (Celui que tu vas reprendre en février sera et restera un repris et lui sera déduit à 70% de tes ARE).. Donc imagines un mois de 31j où tu pourrais avoir 31*22.3 = 691.30 euros
Si le contrat de fév 2023 repris est de 600 euros brut : 691 - (600x70%) = 271 / 22.3 = 12 ARE en complément. mais à 22.3 donc 267 euros environ.


ATTENTION  : ces calculs ne sont valables que s'il n'y a pas eu "d'évènements" sur la période (arrêt maladie par exemple).
ATTENTION : Quand des périodes de travail ont été impactées par les 2 confinements, POLE EMPLOI peut étudier une durée supplémentaire de 11 mois (336 jours). Donc dans ton cas ils pourraient prendre en compte des salaires d'avant sept 2020. Mais vu que tu n'as pas eu de période "blanches" (sans contrat du tout) sur les 24 mois étudiés de base, pas sûr qu'ils regardent une période supp (je suis même sûre qu'ils dépasseront pas, à moins que tu puisses demander).

MAIS...  ça c'est pour t'expliquer la méthode dans les grandes lignes.
Je pense que tu n'es pas éligible au droit d'option.


----------



## stephy2 (5 Janvier 2023)

@Nanou91 :
Non jamais d arrêt maladie à part avril 20 pour l arret garde d enfant. Et toujours eu au moins un enfant en garde.
Je te remercie pour ces explications précieuses. Du coup je ne vais pas tenter de demander le droit d'option car comme tu dis si ne prennes pas avant sept 20 ce que je pensais, ça ne vaut pas le coup surtout pour avoir moins d are et pas sûr qu il me prolonge aussi d après tes explications.
Je vais continuer comme ça. De toute façon, avec le 3ème contrat qui arrive en février, je ne toucherai plus le complément donc ça va stagnait. Recharcherai quand j aurai plus trop de jours restants.
Encore merci pour ton aide.


----------

